# Sat. 11/10



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I know this is late notice but we werent sure if we were going to actually do the event this weekend. I'm the president for a fishing club at UCF and where havin a little just for fun and smack talk event tomorrow on the lagoon. The winners will more than likely be spending the prize money at beef's and hangin out. It's open to anyone so if any of you guys are interested in joining in on the fun go here or contact me. Thanks

http://www.reelknights.com/i/index.php?showtopic=386


----------

